# "Pre-Smoking" meat



## squirejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

During the winter, I tend to do a lot of Cold Smoking.

Usually its for a relatively small amount of cheese, hard boiled eggs or salmon. There is a lot of extra space in the smoker and I was wondering if anyone has , for a lack of a better term, "Pre-Smoked" meats? I usually do not cold smoke until the temperature is between freezing and 40 F, so spoiling is not a major concern. The smoker does not get about 45 degrees.

I was thinking about smoking Cured Bacon and maybe steaks or burgers and then either finish them off in an oven or freeze and finish at a later time.

Has anyone thought about.done this before? Any advice?


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 16, 2013)

I will smoke steaks for about an hour then put on hot grill to finish them.
 Cured Bacon, all the time


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 16, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> I will smoke steaks for about an hour then put on hot grill to finish them.
> Cured Bacon, all the time


But you are not cold smoking the steaks, correct? The OP asked about cold smoking meat before cooking in an environment that doesn't exceed 45°F if I read his post correctly.


----------



## fwismoker (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone can please correct me if i'm wrong.  You can't smoke if the smoke box is below freezing and even in the 40's the meat/cheese/fish etc... won't take on much smoke.  It would have to be in the at least in the 60, 70, 80's at minimum to take on decent smoke.  Is that right or no?


----------



## squirejoe (Jan 16, 2013)

I have had great success with cold Smoked Salmon smoked for 4-5 hours at 45 F. I am leery about a higher temp because of possible bacterial growth. I do a simple cure of 1 part Kosher Salt, 2 parts Brown Sugar, 1/4 part black pepper and enough Molases to make the stuff stick and wrap and cure for 12 hours. I am sure the Salt and Sugar would kill any nasties, but I still do not rtrust it. Better safe then sorry.

Cheese is fine with a 2 hour smoke.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 15, 2013)

I was wondering about that as well. I was thinking instead of hot smoking if you cold smoke and keep the meat raw and either freeze it or finish it with another cooking method. Obviously temp guidelines would have to be followed, but to completely cold smoke it takes a long period of time.


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Feb 25, 2013)

I did a small steak a few nights ago. Cold smoked with apple wood. Did it along with some butter. I just put the steak on a pan of ice for about 45 minutes and finished it off later by searing it and finishing in the oven. Was good for a quick smoke. picked up a nice smokey flavor, topped it with some herb compound butter from the stuff that I smoked


----------



## hllywd (May 31, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Someone can please correct me if i'm wrong.  You can't smoke if the smoke box is below freezing and even in the 40's the meat/cheese/fish etc... won't take on much smoke.  It would have to be in the at least in the 60, 70, 80's at minimum to take on decent smoke.  Is that right or no?


It works just fine.

I wouldn't claim to be an expert, but I've smoked quite a bit of stuff way down in the 30°s and even 20°s. IME cheese, slab bacon, butter, salmon all smoke quite well at the lower temps. I even cold pre-smoke Canadian bacon, pork shoulder, turkey, etc... in the cold for a few hours before turning on the heat.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

I haven't frozen a Steak after a flavor smoke, but like others I have Grilled quickly after Smoking.

In a very cold Smoker with  , like an AMNPS  , then freeze. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






JJ , Martin , any comments


----------



## link (May 31, 2013)

I have never pre-smoked meat, but I have smoked Cheese, Butter and Eggs in the low 30's (in Mich). They take on plenty of smoke.

We are finally getting into the warm temps so cold smoking will have to wait until the fall (for my setup).


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2013)

Smoke and Smoke flavor will cling and build on virtually anything, especially a nice hunk of Protein, at any temp. However, there obviously won't be a whole lot of " Penetration " into meats much below 40*F because the meat firms then freezes. As far as Safety goes, keep any Protein below 40*F to inhibit Bacterial growth and it can stay there just like in any Refer, 3-5 Days. The added antibacterial properties of the smoke will flavor the meat and have the added benefit of extending the self life further. Sorry I have no stats on exactly how much longer. Bottom line, stay below 40*F and Smoke anything you wish...JJ


----------

